# Boys names that go with Eric... ?



## SpudsMama

Hi all :flower:

We're expecting a little boy and are really struggling with names, our preferred styles clash big time! We KNOW his middle name will be Eric so the first name needs to flow nicely with that. 

Full name will be: 

*blank* Eric Marshall-Tonks

I love love love both Benjamin and James but he's vetoed them :dohh: I also like Samuel but there are too many Sams in our families to count :haha: I'm not keen on the 'surname as first name' trend so the likes of Carter, Mason and Parker aren't really my thing. Yes, I'm fussy :blush: Help?!


----------



## NennaKay

George
Vincent
Charles
Jackson
Jacob
Theodore
William
Andrew
Sebastian

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Simon
Sebastian/ Bastian
Dominik
Paul
Lucas 
Joseph 
Nicholas
Cole
Travis
Wesley
Camden
Ian
Owen
Kyle
Zachary


----------

